# Stuck nut on gas pipe



## huskersteve (Jan 22, 2016)

Trying to remove a nut on a pipe that is part of my gas fireplace. This nut will not budge at all. While trying to remove the nut I noticed I was actually twisting the pipe from behind the wall. 

1) Is it common for these nuts to be welded or permanently attached to the pipe?
2) In lieu of removing the nut should I/can I buy an adapter? Trying to put on h-burner with 1/2 inch male thread.
3) Should I be concerned that I twisted the lead pipe from behind wall? (Probably 1/4 turn, realized it and tightened it back(

Thanks

Steve


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

cut it off

twisted pipe could be an issue


----------



## huskersteve (Jan 22, 2016)

Griz...thanks for your reply. Cut the pipe where and what issues may be there? I'm trying to set up my gas fireplace.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats not a nut. Its an adaper/fitting, MIP to flare. You need to use a pipe wrench as a hold back wrench on the pipe, and then turn the adapter off of the pipe.

Find the other end of the pipe, remove pipe from fitting, clean threads, and turn pipe back into fitting. Use a hold back wrench when ever working with pipes.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If Tef tape had been used during assembly none of this seemingly one welded to the other would have happened. But you still need a back up pipe wrench to make sure the fitting you need to turn lefty loosey is the only one that turns in this instance.


----------



## huskersteve (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like the fitting, agree not nut but couldn't think of term, should be able to be removed. I should use a pipe wrench to hold back pipe from moving and not the fitting. If that doesn't work how do I get to the other end of the pipe like one suggested?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

The black pipe is most likely not lead, if it turned it probably has an elbow behind the firebox somewhere and that's what turned. I'd look in to that so you don't have a gas leak behind the firebox. 

Like others have said, use a pipe wrench to hold the black pipe and another one to remove the fitting. Make sure to seal all of the connections and double check there is no leaks when you are done.


----------



## huskersteve (Jan 22, 2016)

Is it easy to get behind the firebox? This is becoming more complicated than I thought when I bought my new burner !


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I really couldn't tell you. Does the line run to the outside of the house or drop down through a wall to the basement. It looks like that was a woodburner at one time that has been converted over to gas.


----------



## huskersteve (Jan 22, 2016)

It was originally gas then converted to wood, now back to gas. Heading to work now, but I think I can get back there. Last question for today. What about the "putty" stuff that is around the pipe when it enters fireplace? Is that easy to put back on there? Looks like it seals the pipe when it enters the firebox.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ok, so you have been burning wood in the fireplace with the gas pipe in the middle of the flames? if so dont even think about using that piece of pipe, and how much junk, ash is down the pipe, plus the wood burning heat probably hurt the integrity of the pipe...remove that piece and install a new one with a new adapter for the flex line...the putty is just cement, there should be a sleeve for the gas line going through concrete, one pipe size larger and then with high heat silicone you can seal it in the sleeve..


----------



## huskersteve (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds good. There was a flex line that I just removed before the picture, but agree with the heat it's probably safer if I just remove the entire line. I have to get to work now but I'll take some pictures of the panel before removing it. Hoping it is super easy. More to come.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there should be a shutoff valve in the fire box off to the side when the pipe first enters...and another in the basement or down line from the unit..


----------

